# Question on Rider's App Re: Car Available Visibility?



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

I have a question....sorry if it's been answered but I did a search and couldn't find it.

When you go to the rider's app....and see the little black cars driving around.....are those all cars that are NOT matched with a rider yet? (aka online...but no riders yet?)

-OR-

Is it possible they HAVE BEEN matched with a rider and still show up UNTIL they have actually picked up the rider and hit 'START TRIP'?

Just curious, because there are some regular riders in my area...and it seems I see the cars heading in those directions..but I thought that once you are "MATCHED" with a rider....that your car disappears from the available cars on the screen. Anyone know for sure?


----------



## Uzcaliber (Aug 22, 2014)

There were discussions in this forum about "ghost drivers", sometimes appeared even there were no car to be found. It could be artificially generated to give a false sense to riders there were drivers around. Once a rider send a request, it goes to the nearest real driver which could be farther away. Or during Surge, they disappear quickly as real drivers approach the Surge. Also it could be a computer/software glitch. It still remains a mystery.

Or perhaps there were many dead drivers, died battling low rates and low ratings, but continue haunting the street


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

good question
but my guess its cars that are unmatched
like when it says "no uber cars available",theres no cars on the screen


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Those are unmatched cars. It would've been nice to see all the matched cars, so we could see the ratio of taken/no taken cars.


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

It's a screen saver put there by Uber back the first of December to excite the potential PAX into thinking cars are all over. You must go by the ETA time for accuracy, not the little screen saver with ant-like cars moving all over the screen.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

I c


LEAFdriver said:


> I have a question....sorry if it's been answered but I did a search and couldn't find it.
> 
> When you go to the rider's app....and see the little black cars driving around.....are those all cars that are NOT matched with a rider yet? (aka online...but no riders yet?)
> 
> ...


I can see my own car on the pax app. When ping accepted it disappears but there is a deley


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

But the other cars that are there are not there. Simply a tricky screen saver.


----------

